# Move if you live near this



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

BEFORE

LAUNCH 4/14/08

AFTER

Any Questions, see below, poor bastage has no idea

*DC# 0307 3330 0001 1078 3502*


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

*Wow... Virginia is about to go Bye Bye!!!!* :r


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

I know someone that lives in VA.


Hit em hard!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Woohoo!!! Darn good thing I bought a lot of West Virginia land, now its all beach!:r :gn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Damn, thats a lot of ammo to take out an entire state :tu


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Kenny is a mad man.

Who used to live in VA????????

Hummmmmmmmm


Al


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

That's reVOLTing!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

good thing im getting out of here soon, don't want to be around when this stuff goes down

stearns


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Lookout :gn :gn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Woohoo!!! Darn good thing I bought a lot of West Virginia land, now its all beach!:r :gn


Hey I wanna come herf at the new beachouse when the fallout goes away :r



chippewastud79 said:


> Damn, thats a lot of ammo to take out an entire state :tu


Nah just one big nuke


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

nice job, kenny. 

someone is going to feel this one.

scottie


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Daaaang Kenny................that's serious. Someone's in for a butt whoopin' TEXAS style!! 

Go Kenny!! :cb


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

massphatness said:


> That's reVOLTing!


:tpd::tpd::bn I agree!!! :r:r:r Poor Mikey! Hahahaha! txdyna65 another honoray cajun bomber? :r:mn:gn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

I dont mind bombing you cajuns too  Just ask Joel :r

Oh that wasnt what you meant :ss


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

Now that looks serious. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmmm... boonedoggle might be going bye bye.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

That stuff just leads to more annihilation....:hn


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't wait to see this.
Kenny's Old School. :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Guess we'll be needn' a new state soon huh?:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

It was nice knowing you.... :r


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow. Y'all really got something against Virginia, first Volt gets pummeled repeatedly for a week and now this?

I guess that's ok though, make a new habitat for MD blue crabs!


----------



## EMSinTraining (Feb 23, 2007)

Do I have time to call my parents and have them evacuate?


----------



## Kidrock387 (Nov 26, 2006)

kvm said:


> Now that looks serious. My condolences to the family.


:tpd::hn


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

EMSinTraining said:


> Do I have time to call my parents and have them evacuate?


Too late, missile left Texas this morning


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Sorry to see Quantico destroyed.


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

I'll miss Virginia. She still believes in Santa Claus :ss


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

txdyna65 said:


> I dont mind bombing you cajuns too  Just ask Joel :r
> 
> Oh that wasnt what you meant :ss


Kenny scares me.

That is all :chk


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

This is awesome. I better stay away from VA for a while.:cb


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Your item was delivered at 11:40 AM on April 16, 2008 in ASHBURN, VA 20147. 

Can't wait to see the destruction!! :ss


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I heard emergency vehicles were now enroute to the location of impact...What's left that is...:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

This one might just be a fatality.....Kenny don't F around :gn

Whoever you are may God be with you....and....CONGRATS! :ss


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

It landed today 

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=151069

Im sure it will take him awhile to recoup from this one :r


----------

